# CRABAPPLE/APPLE CYSER



## NorthernWinos (Oct 28, 2008)

Been finishing juicing up this years crop of apples and really interested in trying some Cyser with the juice as well as using some honey that was a gift....

So, dove in......Not really knowing how to do this, I have been reading and thought I would just give it a try.







Any input at his point will be appreciated.

~~~~~~~~~~~CRABAPPLE/APPLE CYSER~~~~~~~~~~~

~ 3 QTS. CRABAPPLE JUICE
~ 3 CANS FROZEN APPLE CONCENTRATE 
~ 5# HONEY [was prepared to use more]
~ 1 tsp. ASCORBIC ACID
~ NO ACID BLEND AT THIS TIME
~ 2 tsp LIQUID TANNIN
~ 3 CAMPDEN TABLETS
~ 8 LITERS [or so] APPLE JUICE to bring the S.G. down....

S.G. 1.088...
Volume...About 3 gallons

TOMORROW:

~ 1½ tsp PECTIC ENZYME
~ 3 tsp. YEAST NUTRIENT
~ 1½ tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
~



Here comes the question





I have Lalvin EC-1118, Lalvin KIV-1116, Red Star Premier Cuvèe...etc....any other suggestions for yeast to use ????





This is a Cyser...right?

Edit: I want a dry Cyser....


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2008)

I would go with the 1116 as this is typically nutrient low.I would surely consider this a Cyser.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 28, 2008)

I kind of got the K1-V1116 for some apple type Wines and Cyser.

What would you call a Cyser with some Concord type Grape juice in it????





I am thinking about an Apple/Grape/Honey next...Would that be a Cy-Ment or a Py-ser.....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess that would depend on the dominant fruit in there then.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 28, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> I kind of got the K1-V1116 for some apple type Wines and Cyser.
> 
> What would you call a Cyser with some Concord type Grape juice in it????
> 
> ...


Maybe an Agroney


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 28, 2008)

appleman said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of got the K1-V1116 for some apple type Wines and Cyser.
> ...






That's a new one....

Now if only I could pronounce all these new words I am trying to learn about....




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2008)

I pitched the yeast yesterday evening and it's off to the races this morning....






Was worried about this not taking off like Wine made with sugar does....

It's doing just fine...I gave it a good stir and might move it to cooler quarters....

*Edit:</font>* I moved the primary out to the sunporch....It will probably cool down during the nights, but it was pretty warm in there this PM with the sun shining in....

Are temperature fluctuations bad for this Cyser...??????





Should I move it to a more stable area??? 

There aren't many cool spots in this house.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2008)

Meads are usually a little more stubborn with fermenting. What will the temps reach down to in there?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2008)

I would guess 60-65° at night....70's during the day, if the sun is out warmer....

Our outdoor temps are suppose to drop over the weekend with clouds, rain and wind...



...so temps will moderate on the sun porch.

I moved it back to the kitchen....we aren't having wood fires these days, so it's a tad cooler in here...more livable too.

It will probably be finished fermenting pretty fast judging by the fizzing....I know Cyser is suppose to be happier with cooler temps....This apple juice was pretty sweet on it's own.

Next batch will be in a couple weeks and it will be cooler and more stable on the porch....or someplace else....

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 2, 2008)

I know this fermented way too fast...
Was down to S.G. 1.010 this morning....
So figured I'd best rack it and put it under airlock...






Tasted Crab/Apple/with a hint of Honey.....still very fizzy.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2008)

SCUM????






The Crabapple/Apple Cyser is still fermenting a bit....
It has a scum that appears on the top of the liquid....




Is it just a Honey thing??? 
Like from the waxy parts of the unfiltered Honey????

It is tasting better and is going to be a nice blush color....So have hopes it will be okay after tasting and racking again today.

</font></font>


----------



## vcasey (Nov 18, 2008)

The cyser does look beautiful.
I don't think the scum is anything to worry with. Most of my meads have had a bit of scum at the top depending on how filtered or not the honey was when purchased. 
VPC


----------



## K&GB (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks yummy NW. Nice color. Way to Go!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 29, 2008)

This Cyser is clearing nicely.....






I did add some Super-Kleer K-C at the last racking....I stretched the S-K K-C to do 7 gallons, so didn't know if it would work or not....

It appears that I lost the pale pinkish color I thought I had....
This isn't a bad color, just a little more tawny than I expected.....
Wonder if the SK K-C stripped some of the color????
Time will tell when it's in a glass....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2008)

Colors will change so much over time that its hard to tell but I haven encountered any wines that have changed too much from when I added SuperKleer till it was clear except in 1's that were not going to clear on their own and were so cloudy that it would have been impossible to tell what they would have looked like anyway. That scum you posted earlier was most likely due to the type of honey you used as wasnt it a creamy honey to begin with?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 29, 2008)

Wade...
It was cloudy, creamy honey....
White in color, like it had been whipped.
I put the jar in hot water over several days and it turned regular honey color.









I haven't tasted this wine/cyser for awhile....
Will do so when I rack it off the sediment.....





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2008)

Really brisk outside this morning...-4°F [-20°C] this morning with a -16 windchill.....

The guys were anxious to get to the lake...I was anxious to rack the jug wines....





The Apple wine and Crabapple/Apple Cyser have both cleared nicely....
I have to say...I prefer the taste of the Cyser at this point....






Cyser on the right....
Some of the jug wines are nearing time to bottle....


----------



## vcasey (Dec 6, 2008)

Those look terrific. I started my cranberry cyser Aug 2 and it's still fermenting away and its a whole lot warmer here then it is there



. 
VPC


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2008)

It's very warm in our house....think that's why my fermentations go so quickly.

I would prefer slower fermentations, but guess we have to make do.

Plus, I am kind of an impatient person....


----------



## vcasey (Dec 6, 2008)

We keep the house @ 75, unless its cold and I forget to turn the heat on which fortunately is not often (that we need the heat). All of my wines and meads are taking their time this year. Oh well they get done when they get done.
VPC


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 10, 2008)

The cyser sure has a great color to it!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 14, 2008)

Bottles the Crabapple/Apple Cyser today...
It was nice and clear...want to give a few bottles for Christmas...







Ended up with 14+ bottles....






Going to 'sample' this one next...


----------



## K&GB (Dec 14, 2008)

Very Nice, NW.



Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 14, 2008)

It's very nice....I see what all the fuss is about now....

More Honey Wines to come....


----------



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it dry NW or did it finish off a little sweet.
Sure looks great, had to wipe a little spittle off my keyboard


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 15, 2008)

It finished off at about .999-1.000......not too dry, not too sweet for us.

It is syrupy, but still refreshing.

Should try it cold....


----------

